

Ask HN: We got a HN's redesign? - gregschlom

Today I've noticed that the numbers ranking the stories have got some color, and also when replying / submitting, the title bar got a darker red.<p>Any other changes? What do you think?
======
Mithrandir
Happy/Merry Christmas colo(u)rs.

------
carbocation
Christmas.

